# Billy the Exterminator



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

The fact that Billy has a show proves

A The end of times is here.

B Cable tv has to many channels.

c Tha americam medical community is over medicating the general population.

D A sucker is born every minute.

E Lighten up Griff your becoming old and just like your father.


Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*Are you talking bout my sister Billy>>??????? we wear the same cloths when we go out on an animal call. you would not believe how many people ask me if I know billy.... :coco:  half of the people expect me to drive into their yard dressed like billy.. i gotta laugh. but alot of people never realized this profession existed until Billy came on the scene,... :help:*


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd rather watch Billy than some of the other crap on TV like DWTS and America's got talent. Then you throw in all the reality TV garbage....


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

captjimtc said:


> I'd rather watch Billy than some of the other crap on TV like DWTS and America's got talent. Then you throw in all the reality TV garbage....


thats why i have 2 tv's in this house... the wife can watch dancing with the freaks and all the other reality crap, and i watch the outdoor channel or Manly-Man stuff. :lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

griffondog said:


> The fact that Billy has a show proves
> 
> A The end of times is here.
> 
> ...


Lighten up dude, you missed the "Anna Show". A fake plastic over weight crack head with her own "reality" show.
Your like 10 years to late


----------



## SuperiorWildlifeControl (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is my Take on Billy.. Yes it does get the public eye more on wildlife control personal but to trappers and the ones who work in ADC it is nothing but a pile of garbage. 


The show is set up to get people to view it so yes he is gonna be all radical and yes he will always catch the animal in ways that We as trappers know would just about never happen. He plays it up big time and that is what he gets paid for. 

Do i like the show? Well i do watch it just to see how dumb he maybe or the dumb stuff he does it is kind of funny really.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

SuperiorWildlifeControl said:


> Here is my Take on Billy.. Yes it does get the public eye more on wildlife control personal but to trappers and the ones who work in ADC it is nothing but a pile of garbage.
> 
> 
> The show is set up to get people to view it so yes he is gonna be all radical and yes he will always catch the animal in ways that We as trappers know would just about never happen. He plays it up big time and that is what he gets paid for.
> ...



your not learning everything you know from him are ya wolf-wiz???? :lol:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

A few words or maybe some suggestions for Billy...

1.The biggest over acter I have ever saw in my life! 
2. Get a new hat! That hat you wear looks like something I would wipe my %$# with... 
3. Get a haircut son... Looks like you touched a live wire... :SHOCKED:
4. Dude your sunglasses are not near as cool looking as you think they are...:coolgleam 
5. Buy a good bee keeper suit, you might not get stung so many times!:yikes:
6. Billy you should only dress up for Halloween one day a year and that was yesterday! :16suspect
7. LEAVE the power saws at home! 

Sorry to the one or two Billy lovers out there whoever you may be... I watched one of his shows, thats enough for me! I would much rather watch paint dry... 
:banghead3


----------



## SuperiorWildlifeControl (Oct 26, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> your not learning everything you know from him are ya wolf-wiz???? :lol:




Hey man i have learned alot from Billy.....

I learned all kinds of what not to do hahaha. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgVs-lL97Po"]YouTube - Dirty Jobs Vexcon Clip[/ame]

He should of stuck with pest control instead of getting in to Wildlife work. 

He also should of stayed this way instead of that stupid hat and spikes on his shoulders. I do kind of understand the things on his wrist some may help with snake bites or small gator bites to the wrist.


----------



## SuperiorWildlifeControl (Oct 26, 2010)

Or this


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Moose57 said:


> Sorry to the one or two Billy lovers out there whoever you may be... I watched one of his shows, thats enough for me! I would much rather watch paint dry...
> :banghead3


 Guy is a total clown, his 15 minutes of fame will be up soon and he won't be bothering us anymore.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Wally Gator said:


> Guy is a total clown, his 15 minutes of fame will be up soon and he won't be bothering us anymore.


your gonna be surprised... people eat this crap up! half the people i do jobs for ask me if ive ever watched his show.. thats tellin me people like his BS... lets all admit... people is OUR idol!!! :yikes: :SHOCKED: :help:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> your gonna be surprised... people eat this crap up! half the people i do jobs for ask me if ive ever watched his show.. thats tellin me people like his BS... lets all admit... people is OUR idol!!! :yikes: :SHOCKED: :help:[/QUOTE
> I have to agree with you Wiggler. I think Halloween man will be on tv for a while... I am sure glad my remote control works! One click and he is gone...


----------

